# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Morgen, Samstag der 26.07 Leogang...

## ClemDMC

Wenn irgendwer da is wür i mi freuen wenn ma uns treffaten, hab a blaues Rangers-Leiberl an! Würd ma auch amal taugen wenn irgend a recht guter Fahrer in Leogang wär der ma vielleicht a bar tipps oder so geben kann!

----------

